# Test Scoring



## lima01 (May 2, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

I took the apprenticeship aptitude test today. I totally ran low on time on both sections. I had to guess on about seven or eight math questions, but I'm pretty confident I correclty answered the other 25 or 26. 

On the reading, no luck either. I spent way too much time on the first two reading passages and ended up paying the price by practically running out of time when I got to the last passage (I would say I had to guess on a good eight questions here as well).

I'm just curious if anyone knows whether the exam is simply scored pass/fail or if it is graded numerically. 

And if a number grade is used, are the math and reading sections graded separately, or is an average between the two taken? It may be a moot point because I'm pretty sure I failed, as I had to guess on about eight questions on each section.

For the local I tested with, it isn't a case of having to pass the written test in order to be scheduled for an interview...everyone taking the test today already received their interview time and date, which is in the coming week or so. 

Does this mean there is an overall score that's totaled between the test and the interview?

Thanks very much for any replies!


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I don't really know but my guess is that there is an actual grade. This is much easier to judge the best score on the exam.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 8, 2014)

I took the exam almost a month ago. Didn't finish the math in time but probably answered 75% 80% of the questions. As for the reading comprehension I ripped through it with about ten minutes to spare.

I received a certified letter today saying I qualified for the oral interview section of the recruitment process but no score was indicated.

As for how everything is weighted I have no clue.


----------



## lima01 (May 2, 2015)

Thanks very much for your replies. Well, all I can do now is just wait it out. Dillinger4 congrats on qualifying and lots of luck with the interview!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 8, 2014)

The only thing that was said about scoring was when I heard the test proctor talking to the girl next to me about everyone being lumped into a histogram but even if they told us the exam was weighted more than the interview it wouldn't of meant much since my exam score wasn't indicated in my interview invitation letter.


----------



## cowboyally (Mar 12, 2015)

I didn't finish the math either, guessed on the last 6 or 7 at least, but I ended up getting an 8 out of 9 (9 was the highest score). If you feel good about the ones you answered, I bet you did better than you thought.

Our math and English were graded separately. In my letter I was given a numerical score for each portion as well as a word score (probably went high, average, below average?, etc.) You had to get a 4 to pass and get an interview. They also said the interviewers did not know exactly what score you got, just that you were above passing. But since you already have an interview scheduled I would guess they weight the test scores differently. Good luck!


----------



## lima01 (May 2, 2015)

Thanks for the reply, and congrats on an 8 out of 9! I'm only a week or so away from getting my score...so we'll see. Thanks again!


----------



## robblacie1992 (Jun 28, 2015)

Did you pass?


----------

